# Emergency Room trip..Trilisate?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has taken the medication called Trilisate. I woke up today with pain in my elbow so bad I actually went to the E.R. The doctor gave me a prescription of Trilisate for joint pain. I had never heard of it, and I asked him if it was something new. He quoted it was actually an older medication. I have searched on the internet for it, and it is for swelling and pain of the joints. I have no swelling, only pain. I had hopes someone had tried it and could clue me in on it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, I think that like other Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs), Trisilate can be used for acute mild to moderate pain generally, perhaps without inflammation. Much like aspirin, or ibuprofen? Never taken it myself, perhaps others can clue you in more. Is it working to relieve your pain? You could ring a pharmacist if you're concerned about if it's the right medication for you.


----------

